# Camping World founder dies in fall



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

Always wonder what drives very rich people to do stuff like this for themselves....I mean don't get me wrong, I love seeing wealthy people do things for themselves.....just not older guys on a 3 story metal roof.

http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...nder-david-garvin-dies-in-fall-from-roof.html


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Me too
Crazy


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

RandyB1986 said:


> Always wonder what drives very rich people to do stuff like this for themselves....I mean don't get me wrong, I love seeing wealthy people do things for themselves.....just not older guys on a 3 story metal roof.
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...nder-david-garvin-dies-in-fall-from-roof.html


I wouldn't hold his wealth against him. Sounds like he was a "doer" at heart, so that might explain it. Accidents can happen to anybody.


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> I wouldn't hold his wealth against him. Sounds like he was a "doer" at heart, so that might explain it. Accidents can happen to anybody.


He was no doubt a doer....but if I am living in a $5,000,000 home...I am hiring a roofer while I find something a little safer to do. Sounds like a super nice guy, just an average Joe who did well for himself, I hate it for his family.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

RandyB1986 said:


> He was no doubt a doer....but if I am living in a $5,000,000 home...I am hiring a roofer while I find something a little safer to do. Sounds like a super nice guy, just an average Joe who did well for himself, I hate it for his family.


I'm guessing he didn't think the repair or whatever he was doing was...."over his head", so to speak. :no: Probably not even a matter of cheapness. Some folks are just that way (I've got them in my family, for sure).


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

RandyB1986 said:


> He was no doubt a doer....but if I am living in a $5,000,000 home...I am hiring a roofer while I find something a little safer to do. Sounds like a super nice guy, just an average Joe who did well for himself, I hate it for his family.


If I'm living in a $5m dollar home, I really hope I have someone who finds the leak and hires the roofer for me. I really don't want to deal with that chit.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

the same drive that made him go up on his 5 million dollar house to fix something, is the same drive that makes a man successful. I can list at least 5 guys off the top of my head who were super successful, but still did what we consider to be "dangerous" things that are not worth their time. 

At some point, you call it quits, and have someone else do it. I personally don't do roofs, or trees. I won't even do it on my own house. I'll pay someone else to do it.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the founder of ABC Supply died from a fall from his roof.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

He did I think he fell throw a sky light that was papered over


----------

